# How to Convince the Paranoid Wife the Pellet Stove Is Safe??



## MX2 (Sep 26, 2013)

My paranoid wife who's afraid of everything is being ridiculous about leaving the pellet stove on when we're sleeping or going to work.  I thought this was the whole idea of having one. Anyone else have this to deal with? Any advice on how to convince her its as safe as can possibly be? Also, if anyone has ever heard of a fire from a pellet stove incident, please post it here. I'm guessing the newer models have come a ways in safety features. I know my Accentra has a lot of them. Thank in advance. B-


----------



## Branson4720 (Sep 26, 2013)

My Accentra has run 24/7 during the cold months since 2005 with no issues at all. My wife and I feel that it is perfectly safe.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Sep 26, 2013)

Myself and my wife were nervous at first....but now no worries at all and it runs 24/7 in the cold.

Yes there are instances where fires can happen.  Proper installation, operation, and maintenance should make the chances of this happening very small.....plus there are built in safety features to minimize the chance as well.


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 26, 2013)

Unlike a gas appliance it won't blowup. Smoke and CO detector close to stove and by bedroom. It's not made in China like those window units that have been problematic. I've lived with pellet stoves since 83 and was in a active Fire Dept of a major metro area and have only heard of two pellet stove related fires.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 26, 2013)

I think most people are concerned at first. That is normal. Try running it longer and longer until you are comfortable letting it go all night.


----------



## EastMtn (Sep 26, 2013)

The pellet stove is a heater just like a boiler or furnace.  All of these types of equipment that use combustible fuels whether it be oil, natural gas, or pellets  have been designed to be self contained and operate within specific parameters.  Tell her that a pellet stove has limit switches and a fan to blow out exhaust just like a furnace does.  They operate on thermostats just like a furnace.  I doubt she's afraid of a furnace or a boiler.  If the unit operates outside its designed parameters it is designed to shut itself off. Perfect example is the problem you just had with your auger motor.  It was shorting out so a small $2 fuse prevented the stove from operating due to the abnormal symptoms it was receiving and rightly so.


----------



## reallyte (Sep 26, 2013)

People are often less afraid of a furnace because it is down stairs hidden away. I can see the concern but after understanding how most pellets stoves work, they are much safer than any furnace/boiler. As others have stated, proper installation and care make it extremely safe, just like any other combustion device (Tell her the car is much more dangerous because it is true).


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 26, 2013)

Last year was our first year with a pellet stove. Took the basic precautions with building a hearth pad the correct size, vented according to recommendations and installed a CO2/ detector near the pellet stove and swapped out the old one near the bedroom.  I got up at least once a night to check on it at first but soon got comfortable with it and the associated noises. I think it's one of the safest ways to heat as long as you follow basic safety guidelines and clean it on a regular basis.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 26, 2013)

Many of us went thru this. It will pass in due time. Be patient grasshopper!


----------



## john193 (Sep 26, 2013)

As others have mentioned, do it right and you will minimize your risk. We extended the base of our fireplace with a large piece of slab and installed a CO detector. Me, the lady and the dog sleep like babies.


----------



## moey (Sep 26, 2013)

turn off your furance/boiler so she freezes at night..


----------



## MountainSean (Sep 26, 2013)

Show her your electric bill. (or propane or oil)


----------



## MX2 (Sep 26, 2013)

moey said:


> turn off your furance/boiler so she freezes at night..



That's some funny sh#t right there. Might work to.....


----------



## Markus38 (Sep 26, 2013)

My wife was worried at first also.  She would tell turn off the stove during the night.  After a few weeks, she started understanding and eventually trusting the stove.  I also had all the thermostats in the house set low 58-65. After a few nights of it being really cold, she let me crank the stove day and night.  We burned 6.5 tons the first year.  She started loving he stove about mid January but still calls it my girlfriend.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 26, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Many of us went thru this. It will pass in due time. Be patient grasshopper!




Yep... give it time... Then let her see your still wasting money on another fuel (more expensive to use) to heat the joint while your away or sleeping. 

More money saved using pellets and your warmer. 

Today's stoves have just as many safety devices (some more, depending on the type and age of you unit) as there fossil fuel counterparts.


----------



## Nicholas440 (Sep 27, 2013)

If I leave the house I turn mine off...  when I go to bed I turn it off.....   I've had a few middle of the night wakeups due to my Quad running wild on the feed and over fed and smoked up the entire house... I sleep a lot better when it's off...


----------



## MommyOf4 (Sep 27, 2013)

I am a wife with 4 young girls and a husband.  I was at first EXTREMELY nervous about leaving it on at night and while we were away.  I would even wake up in the middle of the night to make sure no one died of carbon monoxide poisoning and there was no fire in our basement.  After about a week in a half of doing so, I found that I was 1) way too tired to do anything, 2) being ridiculous, and 3) it was extremely safe.  

I hope this helps your wife.


----------



## jeanine (Sep 27, 2013)

MommyOf4 said:


> I am a wife with 4 young girls and a husband.  I was at first EXTREMELY nervous about leaving it on at night and while we were away.  I would even wake up in the middle of the night to make sure no one died of carbon monoxide poisoning and there was no fire in our basement.  After about a week in a half of doing so, I found that I was 1) way too tired to do anything, 2) being ridiculous, and 3) it was extremely safe.
> 
> I hope this helps your wife.


 


MX2 said:


> My paranoid wife who's afraid of everything is being ridiculous about leaving the pellet stove on when we're sleeping or going to work.  I thought this was the whole idea of having one. Anyone else have this to deal with? Any advice on how to convince her its as safe as can possibly be? Also, if anyone has ever heard of a fire from a pellet stove incident, please post it here. I'm guessing the newer models have come a ways in safety features. I know my Accentra has a lot of them. Thank in advance. B-[/quoteTell your wife that


----------



## jeanine (Sep 27, 2013)

MX2 said:


> My paranoid wife who's afraid of everything is being ridiculous about leaving the pellet stove on when we're sleeping or going to work.  I thought this was the whole idea of having one. Anyone else have this to deal with? Any advice on how to convince her its as safe as can possibly be? Also, if anyone has ever heard of a fire from a pellet stove incident, please post it here. I'm guessing the newer models have come a ways in safety   features. I know my Accentra has a lot of them. Thank in advance. B-


 Tell your wife that the fire chief in our neck of the woods runs his day and night.    It doesn't get any safer


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 27, 2013)

Nicholas440 said:


> If I leave the house I turn mine off...  when I go to bed I turn it off.....   I've had a few middle of the night wakeups due to my Quad running wild on the feed and over fed and smoked up the entire house... I sleep a lot better when it's off...


 If I could not get the Quad to work properly this biped would be giving it the boot.


----------



## john193 (Sep 27, 2013)

Nicholas440 said:


> If I leave the house I turn mine off...  when I go to bed I turn it off.....   I've had a few middle of the night wakeups due to my Quad running wild on the feed and over fed and smoked up the entire house... I sleep a lot better when it's off...


Have you had it looked at? This isn't normal operation at all and is the exception rather than the norm.


----------



## briansol (Sep 27, 2013)

This fear is one of the reasons why I got an insert over a free-standing unit elsewhere.

The insert gave me piece of mind that if it ever caught fire, its where a fire should be.... in the fire place.  lol

going on 6 years later, it still hasn't caught on fire....  lol   and I wish I had gotten a free-standing unit so that I could use my fireplace for a wood fire in the case of a power failure, etc.

Just keep it clean, and install it to code and proper, and never skimp on anything safety related like a thimble or exhaust pipe, and you should be just fine.


----------



## DuelburnJake (Sep 27, 2013)

Maybe introduce her to a few online resources about the use of wood heating like http://woodheat.org/? A proper install and inspection and you should be good to go. It took about 30 mins to convince my better half we were safe to go! (she had never been around wood/pellet stoves/heat before we bought our house) After showing her the safety features of our stove and some guide lines on line she was all set.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 27, 2013)

i have gotten up and went to work with my pellet stove up and running and my wife and child sleeping in their beds for years.

full disclosure , i build pellet stoves for a living and have for just over 20 years. now i do not build the Harman stoves but as a competitor i will say that *they are among the very best in the industry in making a quality safe  to operate unit*.

as for reassurance , (and we should have them anyway) smoke and CO detectors are a MUST, regardless of what is being used for heating, no matter who built it or what it burns, if it makes a fire GET THEM, TEST THEM REGULARLY AND REPLACE THEM AT THE PRESCRIBED INTERVAL.  this is insurance against somthing which could happen with any heating appliance even a central furnace.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 27, 2013)

Nicholas440 said:


> If I leave the house I turn mine off...  when I go to bed I turn it off.....   I've had a few middle of the night wakeups due to my Quad running wild on the feed and over fed and smoked up the entire house... I sleep a lot better when it's off...




Sounds like the stove did a Hot restart. Quads need time (even after they fully shut down) to cool. If the thermocouple still is hotter than 200° (it sits on a Thick Cast pot that keeps a lot of heat) then when it goes to restart, the auger doesn't wait for ignition to start feeding more pellets. After the initial 60 sec auger dump, the stove thinks its lit and just keeps feeding more to the pot. This makes for a smokey start and also a HUGE flame for several minutes until it burns down.

Normal operation:  stat calls for heat
Combustion blower starts and auger feeds 60 sec worth of fuel into pot and ignitor comes on. Fuel is ignited. Thermocouple recognizes the fire (200°) and auger starts to feed again.

Hot start: stat calls for heat (not long after stove last shut down), combustion blower starts and auger feeds 60 sec of fuel into pot and ignitor comes on. Immediately after the 60 auger feed. The auger goes right into dumping  how ever many seconds worth (based on your heat setting) and you wind up with a very full pot before ignition.  Smokes like crazy because the pelletstthay are trying to ignite are under a  deep pile of pellets.

What type of stat do you have? What type of swing are you using? And is the feed gate set properly? Those would be the 1st 3 questions I'd have to solve the issue.

If the stove is starting up less than 30 min after shut down? Did it really need to shut down at all? Maybe run a lower heat setting than what you run now?


----------



## briansol (Sep 27, 2013)

if overfed, it should have turned itself off if it got too hot.

not sure how the smoke happened though...  that implies a loss of vacuum.


----------



## Hoot23 (Sep 27, 2013)

Once you start saving money and you can walk around in shorts and a t-shirt all winter, she'll come around.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 27, 2013)

briansol said:


> if overfed, it should have turned itself off if it got too hot.
> 
> not sure how the smoke happened though...  that implies a loss of vacuum.



On a Quad it will overfeed at start up. The mass burns off before it gets to hot. 

This isn't Overfeed "At Temp". Within a couple minutes it burns off. Plus, its an overfeed before it lights. Not while heating. Once it lights, it goes away within a short while. 

Quads and there t stats are unlike a lot of stoves. Great stoves.  But need to be ran a certain way.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 27, 2013)

MX2 said:


> , if anyone has ever heard of a fire from a pellet stove incident, please post it here



sorry, missed this part of your thread, yes, there have been fires attributed to pellet stoves , but knowing what i know after 20 years in the industry (manufacturing side) i find it hard to believe in it having been the stove's fault (at least totally)

a well maintained pellet stove can be as safe as most anything out there. but its a lifestyle in a way , almost like wood burning. you have to dedicate the time to maintain it..

housefire thread
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/pellet-stove-may-have-caused-housefire.82548/


----------



## Augmister (Sep 27, 2013)

Hope you have a back up plan for when the power goes out.  Infrastructure in RI sucks as National Grid has done nothing but blow much smoke with their sorry PR to improve their rotting system.   Leaves are going to peak early up here north of the reservoir.   And the prognosticators are drumming up fear with a nasty winter forecast ahead.   Make sure you have at least 3 tons of pellets on hand.    Flannel sheets and down comforters.  A gas generator is also mandatory.  
Be sure to bookmark this site as there are a lot of much brighter bulbs than I who will keep you pointed in the direction of goodness with ideas and support!   
Welcome to the madness!


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 27, 2013)

Does your wife realize that the furnace or boiler also has fire in it?


----------



## Augmister (Sep 27, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Does your wife realize that the furnace or boiler also has fire in it?



Hey Scott... if they call you in few years for a maintenance call, imagine the look on her face when the gerbles jump out of the combustion motor housing!


----------



## MX2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you all for great info and advice but I think I'm still going to have my work cut out for me. I just know it. Maybe I'll show her some of the responses on this thread and hope for the best. There will most likely be a few quarrels I'm sure........  Thanks again! B-


----------



## MX2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Augmister said:


> Hope you have a back up plan for when the power goes out.  Infrastructure in RI sucks as National Grid has done nothing but blow much smoke with their sorry PR to improve their rotting system.   Leaves are going to peak early up here north of the reservoir.   And the prognosticators are drumming up fear with a nasty winter forecast ahead.   Make sure you have at least 3 tons of pellets on hand.    Flannel sheets and down comforters.  A gas generator is also mandatory.
> Be sure to bookmark this site as there are a lot of much brighter bulbs than I who will keep you pointed in the direction of goodness with ideas and support!
> Welcome to the madness!



Yep, I hear ya about National Greed. I have a UPS backup and a 6 circuit transfer switch for my generator. Probably won't be able to store 3 tons but the place i buy from is less than a mile away and they store it for me. 15 gallons of gas stored and site is bookmarked. We should be ok if we have to hunker down for a length of time. Oh, beer fridge is full to......


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 29, 2013)

If you've got the beer covered you're 75% of the way there


----------



## bill3rail (Sep 29, 2013)

It takes time!  My wife was similar at first, and now she is very comfortable with it.  She does basic cleanings and fills it on her own.  She even starts it when I am not thinking of starting it.  They get addicted to the heat...

Bill



MountainSean said:


> Show her your electric bill. (or propane or oil)



This may help also.


----------



## MSmith66 (Sep 29, 2013)

have been burning a pellet stove for 10 yrs  24/7  during the cold season and have not worried about the stove. There are a lot of safety features of stoves now a days.


----------



## UpStateNY (Sep 30, 2013)

The first two years I always had my concerns.  After  years no more worries. Its safer than a wood stove because there is not chance of a chimney fire.  Its safer than propane or natural gas because your house will not explode with you in it.  You got smoke detectors.   How bad can it be.  

Now if you tell me you have a pellet stove inside a trailer than I might be concerned.


----------



## GIPPER (Sep 30, 2013)

I slept in front of my quad  for a week before I felt comfy.


----------



## MCPO (Sep 30, 2013)

Start wearing the pants in the family !  She should have faith in your decisions and support them unless she has good reason to be otherwise.
Normally the husband is the head of the household and what he says should be the final word.


----------



## bill3rail (Sep 30, 2013)

MCPO said:


> Start wearing the pants in the family ! She should have faith in your decisions and support them unless she has good reason to be otherwise. Normally the husband is the head of the household and what he says should be the final word.



Stated better than Ralph Kramden could have stated it!

Bill


----------



## jeanine (Sep 30, 2013)

MCPO said:


> Start wearing the pants in the family !  She should have faith in your decisions and support them unless she has good reason to be otherwise.
> Normally the husband is the head of the household and what he says should be the final word.


 wow, what year are we in??? it should be a joint decision, rough crowd lol


----------



## MX2 (Sep 30, 2013)

MCPO said:


> Start wearing the pants in the family !  She should have faith in your decisions and support them unless she has good reason to be otherwise.
> Normally the husband is the head of the household and what he says should be the final word.



Easier said than done my friend. Just trying to be somewhat diplomatic about the situation. We wouldn't have a pellet stove if it weren't for trust in my decisions and technical knowledge. In the end, it was a joint decision but there's a minor obstacle to overcome. Hopefully in time, we can figure it out. It's going to be a long, cold winter here so I have time to play deep freeze nazi..........


----------



## movemaine (Sep 30, 2013)

Some people are really visual - and this demonstration is like a bad infomercial, but it may help sell it. Put a pile of pellets on the ground and light them...they'll smolder at best.

Additionally, the fire is contained - the actual combustion gases & everything go up the flue - only hot air pours out. It's the exact same concept as a hot air furnace.

You'd leave a hot air furnace running all day, which is a fuel (gas) going through combustion and transferring the heat to air that blows through the register.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 30, 2013)

jeanine said:


> wow, what year are we in??? it should be a joint decision, rough crowd lol



What does the year have to do with anything?

Hells bells, open up the view port on a dino juice sucker and let her watch it light up.


----------



## TheMightyMoe (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't know if anyone suggested it, but you could go to a dealer... Show her the stove, then have them open the door a bit, so she can watch how it shuts down. You could also buy a model that isn't scorching hot to touch.


----------



## MCPO (Oct 1, 2013)

jeanine said:


> wow, what year are we in??? it should be a joint decision, rough crowd lol


  It`s 2013 and I`ve always let my wife make her own decisions. She got to choose her pots and pans, curtains, and I even allowed her to buy whatever lawnmower and snowblower she preferred to use. She even got to pick out her rototiller .


----------



## jeanine (Oct 1, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> What does the year have to do with anything?
> 
> Hells bells, open up the view port on a dino juice sucker and let her watch it light up.


 IMHO relationships where the man had the last work were back in the day. Today we don't roll like that!!


----------



## briansol (Oct 1, 2013)

make her pay the oil bill... you pay the pellet bill.     she'll change her mind


----------



## jeanine (Oct 1, 2013)

briansol said:


> make her pay the oil bill... you pay the pellet bill.     she'll change her mind


 good one


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 1, 2013)

jeanine said:


> IMHO relationships where the man had the last work were back in the day. Today we don't roll like that!!



Which is exactly why I suggested showing the woman of the house how that lovely furnace actually works up close and personal.

Folks haven't a clue about the beast in the cellar and the only thing they know about the pellet stove is that it gets hot and they can see the fire.  

Show them the fire in the belly of the cellar beast and they might calm down a lot about running the stove.

Ever see one of those oh so safe boilers glow cherry red or blow a chimney plug out of a flue?


----------



## jeanine (Oct 1, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Which is exactly why I suggested showing the woman of the house how that lovely furnace actually works up close and personal.
> 
> Folks haven't a clue about the beast in the cellar and the only thing they know about the pellet stove is that it gets hot and they can see the fire.
> 
> ...





SmokeyTheBear said:


> Which is exactly why I suggested showing the woman of the house how that lovely furnace actually works up close and personal.
> 
> Folks haven't a clue about the beast in the cellar and the only thing they know about the pellet stove is that it gets hot and they can see the fire.
> 
> ...


 I agree with that, most people don't think about the furnace because its out of sight


----------



## MX2 (Oct 2, 2013)

We're having a bit of a warm spell here but I think the furnace is a good place to start. After all, that pipe running to the furnace with gas in it could be a potential cause for concern, couldn't it?...........


----------



## peirhead (Oct 3, 2013)

All stoves are designed with multiple layers of safety features. Take some time to review the safety features of your stove and understand how they work......this should go a long way to alleviate your fears....probably safer than your microwave oven!!


----------



## doghouse (Oct 3, 2013)

I got tired of turning off and turning on the stove.  One night I just left the stove on.  Wife wakes me up the next morning. "You left the stove on", she says.  "Yup",  I says.  Never had a problem after that.


----------



## MCPO (Oct 4, 2013)

jeanine said:


> IMHO relationships where the man had the last work were back in the day. Today we don't roll like that!!


Yeah I agree times have changed Jeanine !  One only needs to compare the divorce rates of those" back in the day" times VS the way folks "roll" today?


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Oct 4, 2013)

Well now.

Being a female myself, I do not understand these fears that many of the girls have, likely because I grew up a country chick with fireplaces and stoves being the normal heating appliance.

I think that the reason is based in the fact that most heating units hide the heat source, such as oil, gas etc.
The furnace comes on, the warm air blows out the vents and its all pretty much hidden from view.

I these appliances burn fuel, have safety switches and other control devices.
Gas and oil burners can and do produce CO, so the worries should be across the board as to safety.

Having CO and Smoke detectors in the room with the stove as well as the bed room should be SOP.

We run up to three pellet stoves at once during the colder weather.

The past two weeks we have had at least one stove running 24/7
The past two nights we had 1 @24 hrs and 1 on until about 11 pm

As with any appliance that has fire involved, the pellet stove needs to be installed correctly and maintained.

Read this as kept clean and the vent cleaned regularly.

The thing that worries me is the stuff I can't see.

A pellet stove thats run properly is safer than just about anything out there.

There are risks involved just getting out of bed in the morning.

Far greater risk of death or grave bodily harm driving the car than having the pellet stove burning all night.

We have run Pellet stoves since 1991 and have never had any issues that were really worrisome.


For Gawds sake, the electric water heater can have a t stat failure and explode 

Nothing is perfect.

Tell your wife that Missy here says its OOOOOOOK.

I take care of our stoves and have all along.

Pellet stoves ROCK


Snowy


----------



## MX2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Snowy-
Awesome, thank you!


----------



## jeanine (Oct 4, 2013)

MCPO said:


> Yeah I agree times have changed Jeanine !  One only needs to compare the divorce rates of those" back in the day" times VS the way folks "roll" today?


I am not a advocate of divorce, I just believe both opinions (husband and wife) are equally important


----------



## saladdin (Oct 4, 2013)

jeanine said:


> I am not a advocate of divorce, I just believe both opinions (husband and wife) are equally important



But they're not. Each has their own strength. Lots of couples have one person that handles the finances because the other one says "I don't understand it or I'm no good with money." We play off each other and just like any basketball team there is someone that can score, a different person that defends better and someone that can pass. Men and women are not equal. We are completely different, with different skill sets. 

I handle the money because wife admits she is a "spender". She has thanked me hundreds of times saying "I would not have anything to show for working all these years without your choices." Because of me, no doubt we can look at retirement at 50.

If she says "I'd like to paint the room" I don't argue over colors because she has the fashion skillz.

I said "This pellet stove is the way to go." She said "Ok, I'd like this style, hearth color and prefer it installed on this wall." Deal.

If I couldn't look at my wife and say "This is safe" and she not believe me then I would divorce her. Everything I do is for the betterment of my family. She knows that and trusts my judgement. The moment she doesn't (or she with me), our relationship is dead.

This is not a matter of male chauvinism or "caveman" talk. Relationships require you to accept the others recommendation when they have the knowledge. That's as evolved as it comes. Whoever is the smartest IN THAT SUBJECT gets an larger share of input.

These stoves are safe. We know that from the research, learning about the design etc... Anyone who says they are not safe should not have an "equal" opinion whether it is a man and woman or man and man or woman and woman or man, woman and her hot college girlfriend.


----------



## jeanine (Oct 5, 2013)

saladdin said:


> But they're not. Each has their own strength. Lots of couples have one person that handles the finances because the other one says "I don't understand it or I'm no good with money." We play off each other and just like any basketball team there is someone that can score, a different person that defends better and someone that can pass. Men and women are not equal. We are completely different, with different skill sets.
> 
> I handle the money because wife admits she is a "spender". She has thanked me hundreds of times saying "I would not have anything to show for working all these years without your choices." Because of me, no doubt we can look at retirement at 50.
> 
> ...


 I agree that we are different, and we do have different strengths, and yes one may handle the finances and the other something else. Somewhere along the line someone made a comment that the mans decision is the last word. I don't agree that anyone should be in total control, its like saying this is what I am doing and if you don't like it too bad. I thought that was harsh, but I certainly didn't mean to step on anyone's toes. Maybe we should stick to the subject of stoves and pellets


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 5, 2013)

MX2 said:


> My paranoid wife who's afraid of everything is being ridiculous about leaving the pellet stove on when we're sleeping or going to work.  I thought this was the whole idea of having one. Anyone else have this to deal with? Any advice on how to convince her its as safe as can possibly be? Also, if anyone has ever heard of a fire from a pellet stove incident, please post it here. I'm guessing the newer models have come a ways in safety features. I know my Accentra has a lot of them. Thank in advance. B-



I'm a wood burner, not pellets, but I too had to convince my wife.  The way I did it was to purchase one of these, they go on sale for about $45 all the time.
With that installed she could use her phone to view the fire and temperature from anywhere.  Work, when outside, bedroom, etc...   

Once she knew she could see the fire at any time she stopped checking after about 2-3 panic checks.
She will even load wood herself now after about 3 months of refusing to touch the stove.  She has come a long way towards loving wood heat and will even call me if she sees free wood on the road somewhere.

I also installed a smoke detector and carbon dioxide detector in the stove room just to be extra safe.
two nights ago a fruit fly went into the smoke alarm setting it off at 2am.  Good thing we haven't started burning yet this season.


----------



## jeanine (Oct 6, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> I'm a wood burner, not pellets, but I too had to convince my wife.  The way I did it was to purchase one of these, they go on sale for about $45 all the time.
> With that installed she could use her phone to view the fire and temperature from anywhere.  Work, when outside, bedroom, etc...
> 
> Once she knew she could see the fire at any time she stopped checking after about 2-3 panic checks.
> ...


 what a super idea!!


----------



## MommyOf4 (Oct 6, 2013)

MCPO said:


> It`s 2013 and I`ve always let my wife make her own decisions. She got to choose her pots and pans, curtains, and I even allowed her to buy whatever lawnmower and snowblower she preferred to use. She even got to pick out her rototiller .


 

LMBO!!  I don't make any decisions in which I don't intend on using LOL.  I stay clear of it all and the hubby choose and use.


----------



## MommyOf4 (Oct 6, 2013)

jeanine said:


> I am not a advocate of divorce, I just believe both opinions (husband and wife) are equally important


 

I agree with you that both opinions are equally important, but sometimes we woman just don't know when to shut up.  Yes...I admitted it.  LOL


----------



## jeanine (Oct 6, 2013)

MommyOf4 said:


> I agree with you that both opinions are equally important, but sometimes we woman just don't know when to shut up.  Yes...I admitted it.  LOL


 Yes I agree that we like to communicate lol, but this was a response to a post that the man should have the last word, because she was not comfortable with leaving the stove on all night. I just thought maybe it could have been delivered a little better, but I know we got sooo off track of the subject, and that I am sorry for.


----------



## MommyOf4 (Oct 6, 2013)

jeanine said:


> Yes I agree that we like to communicate lol, but this was a response to a post that the man should have the last word, because she was not comfortable with leaving the stove on all night. I just thought maybe it could have been delivered a little better, but I know we got sooo off track of the subject, and that I am sorry for.


 
You have to understand this forum is heavily male oriented.  Males interact with each other in a completely different way than they would interact with females.  I personally don't pay it any mind as I come hear to learn about stoves.


----------



## jeanine (Oct 6, 2013)

MommyOf4 said:


> You have to understand this forum is heavily male oriented.  Males interact with each other in a completely different way than they would interact with females.  I personally don't pay it any mind as I come hear to learn about stoves.


 yup, I hear that and you are correct. I grew up in a house where my father was overbearing and obnoxious, so I guess it hit home a little, but ill take your advice and let it roll!


----------



## MCPO (Oct 6, 2013)

jeanine said:


> yup, I hear that and you are correct. I grew up in a house where my father was overbearing and obnoxious, so I guess it hit home a little, but ill take your advice and let it roll!


So you want to paint all men with the same brush as you used to paint your overbearing and obnoxious father?
Evidently you don`t trust or confide in your hubby`s decision . I have to wonder why


----------



## jeanine (Oct 7, 2013)

MCPO said:


> So you want to paint all men with the same brush as you used to paint your overbearing and obnoxious father?
> Evidently you don`t trust or confide in your hubby`s decision . I have to wonder why


 No that comment was in response to something a someone posted about the man having the last word and that he should make the final decision. My husband and I make decisions together and he is the best man I ever knew, so no to answer your question he is def not painted with the same brush. It was the attitude of that post that I was referring too!


----------



## MCPO (Oct 7, 2013)

jeanine said:


> No that comment was in response to something a someone posted about the man having the last word and that he should make the final decision. My husband and I make decisions together and he is the best man I ever knew, so no to answer your question he is def not painted with the same brush. It was the attitude of that post that I was referring too!


I`m sure he is the best.
I should have pasted a smiley on that earlier post.    You`ve been a real good sport on the subject. My apologies to you for my attempting to get a rise out of you.


----------



## jeanine (Oct 7, 2013)

MCPO said:


> I`m sure he is the best.
> I should have pasted a smiley on that earlier post.    You`ve been a real good sport on the subject. My apologies to you for my attempting to get a rise out of you.


 Apology accepted


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh great. Now we are drphil.com.


----------



## jeanine (Oct 8, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Oh great. Now we are drphil.com.


 LMAO!


----------



## rayttt (Oct 8, 2013)

Group Hug!!


----------



## jeanine (Oct 8, 2013)

rayttt said:


> Group Hug!!


 aww, now that's the stuff we like to see


----------



## MX2 (Oct 8, 2013)

I didn't realize my thread would be so inspiring.......

Now only if I can inspire my wife to come around to my way of thinking with the pellet stove. We'll have to see. cold weather is coming soon........


----------



## imacman (Oct 8, 2013)

MX2 said:


> I didn't realize my thread would be so inspiring.......
> 
> Now only if I can inspire my wife to come around to my way of thinking with the pellet stove. We'll have to see. cold weather is coming soon........


Once she gets used to the nice, cozy pellet heat, she'll come around.


----------

